# looking for "SAINT LOUIS II" renamed "FRIOSUR VI", CHILI



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

looking for photos ( or informations ) of the ex french stern trawler built 1970 by Komuny Paryskiej, Gdynia, the "SAINT LOUIS II" sold later to a fishing company of Chili as "FRIOSUR VI ".

thanks

pierre


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

*photo of "Saint Louis 2"*

"Saint Louis 2 " ,when she was based Boulogne-sur-mer, France


----------

